# small pocket cruiser with shallow draft and low freeboard



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i just bought a small house on a navigable canal. the waters are very shallow (2') and there is a bridge with only a 7' clearance between me and open waters.

I would like to get a small (15-20') pocket cruiser that i can motor under the bridge and then easily raise the mast. Is this even a possibility?

my sailing experience is pretty much limited to catamarans and windsurfers so I appreciate any help i can get.

Thanks in advance,
fred


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

As well, I'd like to have a mast that is easier to raise and lower while afloat.


----------



## CrazyRu (May 10, 2007)

Sea Pearl 21 
Welcome to Marine Concepts
- production fiberglass boat, small tent, Cat Ketch rig (two free standing masts). They have Yahoo user group.

B and B yacht design B & B Yacht Designs
has some nice designs which are ideal fit, howevr they are custom boats and it is hard to find one for sale.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks!
the sea pearl looks like a great option. now I just need to find one used.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Some of the small cat-rigged Compacs might fit the bill as well, and unlike the Sea Pearls, have a real cabin.


----------



## Tortuga12 (May 10, 2008)

*Dont overlook...*

The Venture 17. I bought one 2 months ago for $400 w/trailer, and it takes me all of 2 minutes to get the mast up, less if I leave it bolted to the tabernacle.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

If you have an aptitude for building it yourself, this one would work well in your area. I've seen the mast raised and lowered and it is a simple matter of pushing it up or dropping it by hand. It takes about a minute.

CLC Pocketship


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

Most of the MacGregor models have retracting centerboards/daggerboards and rudders along with easy to operate winches for mast raising. They can easily be underway in 2' of water. The 7' of clearance is going to be an issue no matter what you get, that is not much room, even for a Macgregor, but it is doable with the mast laying right down on the cabin top. You may even have to duck your head.


----------



## Corvair (Jun 13, 2008)

I have a Siren 17 swing keel 'microcruiser'. It would take very little effort to rig the mast to lower enough to go below your 7' clearance. I step the mast by myself when necessary. You'd just need to install a taller mast base to allow the mast to swivel about a foot above the deck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thought about one of these? It's Catboat..........there are a few manufacturers around. Marshall comes to mind....Menger....


----------



## gaha_1 (Mar 29, 2002)

is that 7' at high tide


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

the 7' is what is marked on the noaa map...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

the red x is soon to be my house


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i really like the catboats... that is looking like a good option. now i just need to find a cheap one on craigslist


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

FREDDYFUNKALICIOUS said:


> i really like the catboats... that is looking like a good option. now i just need to find a cheap one on craigslist


There are usually a bunch of Marshall Sanderlings around.

They're 18 footers.


----------



## SHays (Apr 24, 2007)

I was researching pocket cruisers here a while back. I think the Compac Legacy would be a sweet option for you, and you could certainly raise the mast after ducking the bridge... full length keel, and board to lower after the fact and a cozy cabin. Stable little craft, but pricey... The Sanibel 18 would be hard to beat as well. A little more sleeping room below on the Sanibel, and slightly more beachable than the compac. There are some great mast raising tools that come with the mcgregors, but I had bad experience with the 26s model, and its ability to "point." I think I would go for the Sanibel in that situation...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for all the advice.
The com-pac suncat looks great. It seems like a really easy boat to rig. BUT There are not many used ones in my price range 2-4k. Are there any other <20' pocket cruisers with masts that easy and fast to rig? Can they be rigged while afloat?


----------



## J24mark (Feb 28, 2009)

Nordica 20! I promise you will love this boat, it is a 20 foot double ender. Best 20 foot boat ever! I love these boats for the stability and quality of larger boats but in a tiny package.

I can't post websites yet but just google 'Nordica 20 sailboat'


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*got my boat!*

Well, after weeks of looking I ended up going with an '88 compac 16. I took her out for her 'maiden voyage' on saturday and she was a fine sailor with a roomy cockpit, hardly any draft, and a mast that's light as a feather! I couldn't be more pleased...

well, there was one problem...

the bow eye (ubolt) is loose in it's seating (rotten wood block) and a small trickle of water is getting aboard! I assume I need to remove the rotting wood block and replace it, however, does anyone know how I should go about sealing it afterward?
This should probably be another post huh? I will post in the "Gear and Maintenance" Section under the title "compac 16 bow eye loose... rotten wood?"
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-...-16-bow-eye-loose-rotten-wood.html#post463786


----------

